# Performing below potential RAM



## Mahir

Hi, so I've run a test on userbenchmark and I've got these errors...
So okay the one on GTX 980 is logical to me since its a old gpu but as the prices are to high on the rx6800xt atm I will wait for awhile for now. Does anyone have have a oc for my gpu that ive could use to just boost it for a little bit till I get a new one.

And the other one is the ram.. So I went to bios and putted xmp from auto to xmp 2.0 profile.. Run the test again and its still shows " Performing below potential (40th percentile) - ensure that a dual+ channel XMP BIOS profile is enabled"
Mabe I have putted the 2 ram cards in wrong slots. I have searched for the right slots on my B450M PRO4 mobo but could not found it. My current slots are A1 Empty A2 DDR4-2400 8GB B1 Empty B2 DDR4-2400 8GB.

Today Ive also tried to update my bios to the newest 5.00 v but says wrong file or something. I've then updated it from 3.90 to 4.60.. Is that good ?

This is the ubm Asrock B450M Pro4 Performance Results - UserBenchmark


----------



## The Pook

> so I've run a test on userbenchmark


well there's mistake #1 

you have DDR4-2400, it's not going to get impressive benchmark numbers. 

does CPU-Z say you're running in dual channel? if yes, then you're in dual channel.


----------



## Mahir

yeah its running dual


----------



## techenth

the 2400 ram you're competing with are mostly likely running cl10 on ddr3. you're running ddr4 with cl15 at the same mhz, which is slower in every aspect hence the score.


----------



## rdr09

Op, try raising the speed to 2933 or 3000. Bump the DRAM voltage a bit. If stock voltage is 1.35v - bump it up to 1.4v.

Be careful, tho, Windows can get corrupted oc'ing components. Backup your drive. 

If no go, might want to follow this thread . . .









NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 +...




www.overclock.net


----------

